# Tools Crib of The North Catalogs...



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Tool Crib of The North Catalogs...*

Did anybody here get them?

I miss them!

I used to love when I'd get mine. 

The internet is great, but there's something about having something "in" your hand to read. I could read the same monthly issue over and over and over again. 

I wish they still produced them. 

I much prefer a catalog to reading stuff on a screen.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I think they just started to produce them again! 

:clap:

Ordering one...let's see what happens! 

:thumbup:


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

do you have a website for them?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

doubleaction said:


> do you have a website for them?


Here's the one I found:

http://www.acmetoolcrib.com/


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

*Amazon.com catalog*

I think they merged with Amazon.com


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

2ndGen said:


> Here's the one I found:
> 
> http://www.acmetoolcrib.com/


Thanks, i thought it was that but the acme threw me off.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

greg24k said:


> I think they merged with Amazon.com


Yeah, they are. 

I'd email Amazon for a Catalog, but they always said it was unavailable.

Hopefully, it is coming back.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

doubleaction said:


> Thanks, i thought it was that but the acme threw me off.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Update...*

Their back! 

Got my Tool Crib Catalog last night!

:clap:

Thank you Tool Crib!


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

I love happy endings


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 20, 2009)

About 5 or 6 years ago, maybe longer, Tool Crib sold their mail order business to Amazon.com. That's the reason that you haven't seen them for a while. They were under some sort of obligation not to continue mail orders. I know those sort of things expire after a while.
I liked going to their stores when I was in the area. The people were friendly, professional, and knew a lot about the tools...and of course all the tools.
I still have them send me parts and tools. As far as I know, they are still the best place to buy.

Josh Jaros


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Ah yes! 

A happy ending indeed (and not in the Asian Massage sort of way!).

The best store locally "was" Western Tool Supply, but I heard our local store was closing.


----------



## ATHC (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to get this catalog years ago and really liked it, good selection & prices. Where did you get the catalog from, all I see on the Tool Crib page is to visit one of their location stores to pick on up?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

ATHC said:


> I used to get this catalog years ago and really liked it, good selection & prices. Where did you get the catalog from, all I see on the Tool Crib page is to visit one of their location stores to pick on up?



Here's the one I found:

http://www.acmetoolcrib.com/ 

The Web is great, but I still love to hold "something" in my hand and read it while having a coffee.


----------

